# Upcoming feature tracking



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

With all the tweets from Elon and formal announcements from Tesla I thought I’d be able to find a list somewhere of what features are coming and with which version. This is not a want list, but a tracking of what has been confirmed.

Can anyone help me complete the list or point me to a comprehensive list?

V9 (very late September 2018)
Drive to Nav**
Atari games
New user interface (S/X)
Dash cam**
Web browser (3)**
Blind spot notification**
Energy graphs (3)**
Calendar integration**
Vehicles rendered by type**
Mobile App Integration**
A/C/Heat direction rendered**

V?
Fade mode with essential info
Tesla maps
Tesla media streaming
Automated Turn Signaling
Software update request
Stereo adjust to wind and road noise
PIN to drive

V10
Video streaming (Netflix)
Car Karaoke

**updated 9/26/18


----------



## luckyy (Aug 27, 2018)

PIN to drive is another feature expected.. but not known when on 3. It's rolling out on S and X now: https://electrek.co/2018/08/29/tesla-new-security-cryptography-pin-to-drive-feature/


----------



## KenF (Jul 3, 2018)

Keep in mind that there will be many iterations of V9 (9.0, 9.01, 9.1, 9.11, 9.2, 9.3, etc.). We may not see all of the V9 features for 1-2 years.


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

KenF said:


> Keep in mind that there will be many iterations of V9 (9.0, 9.01, 9.1, 9.11, 9.2, 9.3, etc.). We may not see all of the V9 features for 1-2 years.


Yes I am aware, just trying to document and put it all in one place!


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

luckyy said:


> PIN to drive is another feature expected.. but not known when on 3. It's rolling out on S and X now: https://electrek.co/2018/08/29/tesla-new-security-cryptography-pin-to-drive-feature/


Thanks added!


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

PcGuy said:


> New user interface


Are you referring to specific modifications in the UI or to some major overhaul?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Don't forget that time Elon replied to me 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032285070449467393


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Don't forget that time Elon replied to me
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032285070449467393


Updated!


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

RichEV said:


> Are you referring to specific modifications in the UI or to some major overhaul?


I'm only referencing what was/is mentioned!


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

PcGuy said:


> I'm only referencing what was/is mentioned!


Ok, I was just wondering what mention "new ui" refers to....


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

PcGuy said:


> I'm only referencing what was/is mentioned!


You should note that the UI updates are mainly for Model S and X.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

babula said:


> You should note that the UI updates are mainly for Model S and X.


We got word that Model 3 gets Energy and Web Browser in addition to Calendar that we already knew about!


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

babula said:


> You should note that the UI updates are mainly for Model S and X.


I thought there was also a redesign coming for the 3!?


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We got word that Model 3 gets Energy and Web Browser in addition to Calendar that we already knew about!


What do you mean by "energy"?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PcGuy said:


> I thought there was also a redesign coming for the 3!?


From an overall design perspective v9 looks largely like what we see in v8.1 in a Model 3. That means from a look and feel standpoint it's a major change for S/X and a minor change for 3.



PcGuy said:


> What do you mean by "energy"?


Energy graphs, like what S/X have now!!


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> From an overall design perspective v9 looks largely like what we see in v8.1 in a Model 3. That means from a look and feel standpoint it's a major change for S/X and a minor change for 3.
> 
> Energy graphs, like what S/X have now!!


Added thanks! Keep it up!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037901130578067456


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We got word that Model 3 gets Energy and Web Browser in addition to Calendar that we already knew about!


Will that allow me to listen to Pandora while driving?


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037901130578067456


Added! On a personal note, I don't see much point in this feature.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SimonMatthews said:


> Will that allow me to listen to Pandora while driving?


I'm not sure on that one. We'd need to a Model S/X owner to confirm if they get sound from the web ...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm not sure on that one. We'd need to a Model S/X owner to confirm if they get sound from the web ...


Don't you have easy access to a Midnight Silver Metallic Model S?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Don't you have easy access to a Midnight Silver Metallic Model S?


It's about 3 miles away


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's about 3 miles away


If only you had an electric vehicle with a range of at least 3 miles...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm not sure on that one. We'd need to a Model S/X owner to confirm if they get sound from the web ...


There is no streaming in the current S/X browser, so would expect no on a future model 3 version being able to.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> There is no streaming in the current S/X browser, so would expect no on a future model 3 version being able to.


That does make sense when you think about it. With people asking for Netflix, they wouldn't be asking if you could just go to Netflix.com


----------



## PcGuy (May 30, 2017)

**Updated all features for tracking in first release per Electrek and Teslarati's articles.

I am really surprised they are introducing so many new things and am very excited about them. My biggest issue, however, is the media player needs an option to play a specific artists album, songs or we just need Tesla to deliver their own media streaming option!


----------

